# New ebay Scam?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Was just on ebay at the "sears tractors" section and on the second or third page there is someone offering "free" big screen TVs and DVDs with a buy it now price of $0.01 + $4.99 S&H. The vendor has a zero rating meaning he hasn't sold anything yet and also a zero feedback. Is he just collecting credit card info and getting paid $5.00 at the same time? Why would anyone "buy" it?


----------

